

Show HN: Build Better Relationships - cykho
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/peoplenotes/id757443912?ls=1&mt=8

======
kanzure
I am keeping notes in my own system for >10,000 people that I interact with.

My original intention was to automatically generate emails based on
combinations of written updates, and I see that your app claims to do a
similar email generation task. Can I see some samples of what these emails
look like?

Also what are the privacy implications of me dumping in all my records and
notes? Are these stored locally, or are they transferred to you?

Some background on my approach: [http://quantifiedself.com/2011/08/bryan-
bishop-on-meetlog/](http://quantifiedself.com/2011/08/bryan-bishop-on-
meetlog/)

~~~
cykho
Thanks for sharing your talk - that's a very cool approach! Our emails combine
news relevant to your contact with a template to look something like this:

Hi Bryan -

How's your QS work been coming along? I just saw this article on the
Quantified Self Movement: <title> and thought you might be interested: <url>

Admittedly basic, but you can check/modify before sending.

Records are stored locally and backed up to our servers. We wanted to make
sure that you never lost your notes.

~~~
kanzure
How are these emails triggered? I don't understand the lifecycle. Btw, feel
free to call me: 512-203-0507

~~~
cykho
An alert is triggered when last contact goes beyond a certain time (e.g. it's
been 3 months since you last talked). Then a user can click on it to send a
premade email. And I just shot you a note on Linkedin - happy to chat!

